# Fish cake potato tech?



## giggler (Jul 16, 2016)

I have made canned salmon cakes with smooshed crakers, but I would like to try with mashed potatos..

do i simply boil some potatos, then add the various spices and onion, green tops, etc and just add the canned salmon, an egg and mash all together and form paties? 

I will fry in a bit of oil till brown. some recipies say roll in bread crumbs, but I may just skip that.

I'm thinking terragone or dill, bay season, worchester sauce, hot sauce...

Sound about right?

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 16, 2016)

That is pretty much what I would do.

The trick to me is making a mixture that is on the dry side so it will hold together firmly when you fry it.  I would beat the egg in a cup and add it to the mixture a little at a time to be sure it does not get too sloppy.

I've noticed that some of the "modern" recipes use instant mashed potato flakes.

Good luck!


----------



## di reston (Jul 16, 2016)

If you use egg yolks only, then the mix will hold nicely, like croquette poatoes . that's what they should be like. The breadcrumbs also help to keep them together. Make sure that the ingredients you use are as 'dry' as possible, i.e. squeeze out as much of the liquid as you can. These fishcakes are also nice done with salmon.

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


----------

